# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Вышел ICQ для Linux

## olejah

Mail.Ru Group запустил версию ICQ для Linux. Теперь всемирно известный мессенджер ICQ представлен на всех ключевых платформах. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Mail.Ru Group. 

 ICQ для Linux включает основные функции популярной программы, а также имеет ряд преимуществ. В частности, история переписки доступна пользователям одним кликом в контакт-листе или окне сообщений. Также в ICQ для Linux реализована возможность просмотра видео непосредственно в окне сообщения и быстрый обмен ссылками на интересные ролики одним кликом. Кроме того, ICQ для Linux поддерживает месседжинг ряда социальных сервисов. 

 "Выход ICQ для Linux – завершающий этап в реализации масштабной задачи по присутствию мессенджера на всех основных платформах. На примере ICQ для Mac мы убедились в востребованности нашего мессенджера среди поклонников продукции Apple и недавно выпустили для них обновленную программу с расширенным функционалом. Мы рады, что теперь наши пользователи смогут общаться со своими друзьями в ICQ независимо оттого, какая операционная система установлена на их компьютере, телефоне, планшете. Мы продолжим активно развивать как десктопные, так и мобильные версии ICQ, ориентируясь на потребности аудитории и ключевые тренды современного Интернета", – сказал Александр Горный, руководитель проекта ICQ.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Среди линуксоидов рулит jabber))

----------

